# How would I dismount?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am interested in hearing about this, too. 
I am not disabled, but my knees are pretty trashed now. I ride a tall horse, so when I get off, I kind of go forward on my belly, over his neck, grap some mane in one hand, roll my right leg over the rump, keep my tummy over the saddle and take my left foot out of the stirrup, then holding on tight to the cantle , i LOWER myself down slowly. I dont' drop down to the ground, because my knees may buckle, but use the saddle to lower myself down slowly, and from a 17hh horse, that's a ways!

I do hope you can get back in the saddle and admire your drive to make it work!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

One place were we boarded had a disabled rider who built a really nice platform to mount/dismount from. It was basically a 4x6 deck with four steps up and a railing towards the outside. It was tall enough she basically just threw her leg over without having to use a stirrup, and dismounted that same way. Didn't cost that much to make either.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My coach has the same mounting deck as Dimsum described at her arena. Anyone who trains with her has to train their horse to stand next to it for mounting & dismounting, and boy does it make things easy. I have always mounted & dismounted from the ground without difficultly but after using that, my hubby who uses the same coach, built something similiar. Easier on you, your horse's back and your tack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ditto. One lady at my old barn would mount and dismount from a platform that had 4 steps leading up to it. The trick to it is making it big enough that you don't feel like one step and you're done. I think that block was pretty large - about 4' long by 3' wide but it was very sturdily built.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend with a bum hip has one that is basically a solid wood box with steps up the back. It is about 30" high and 4' long and about 30" wide. Across one end is an additional step adding another 8 or 9". The long side of the main box leaves plenty of room for dismounting, no fishing around with your foot trying to find a small step.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We work extensively with disabled riders who are unable to mount or dismount normally, and we also have a platform that 
is about 4' tall, although it actually has stairs AND a wheelchair ramp as well as guard rails because many of our riders are actually wheel chair bound. It makes things SO nice. No stess for the horse because you aren't pulling at one of it's sides, no stress for you unless getting up the stairs will be hard, and no worries about pulling your saddle sideways or something. Making a wooden box like everyone else has suggested would be an alternative to what we have, since it was quite expensive (portable and steel, so... xD). I would have someone hold your horse for you at least the first few times while it is learning though, because you don't want to accidently take a tumble!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thanks!!!*

*Thanks so much for all the helpful suggestions!!! Would anyone have a picture or illustration of the wooden one with steps?* *I already knew I would have a high mounting block. This sounds perfect. I have really bad knees as well. Even before I was disabled, I would never dismount from the stirrup, but would do as suggested, put my leg over and slowly lower myself down.*


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't have a picture of the one I mentioned but this image I found on Google is close to it:


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Oh wow, thanks!!*


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I dismount EXACTLY as tinyliny described,lol. In addition, once off I have to hang onto my horse until the knee/ankle pain recedes. Golden years, my hiney. I built a mounting block myself out off scrap lumber one day...two steps up to the platform (maybe 3ft long)....two steps down the other side. It's sturdy, but I can drag it with the four wheeler should I ever need to move it. Prior to that I was using a picnic table. I never dismount on a trail ride until I have a remount strategy, be it a stump, log, or ditch to stand my horse in.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I wondered*

*Yes, I wondered how that would work out if you were off someplace else!!*


----------

